

A brief history of SSH and remote access - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/brief-history-ssh-and-remote-access

======
geerlingguy
I figured I'd post this on the blog in addition to Ansible for DevOps[1],
since I spent a bit of time researching the history of remote administration
in preparation for a chapter on security and Ansible.

Especially in light of the Heartbleed incident, I think it's a good idea for
all admins to at least have some understanding of the history and thought
behind the systems and protocols they use every day in their jobs.

Additionally, it's interesting to note that OpenSSH really gained steam after
the OpenBSD project picked it up and refined it—could a similar thing be
happening with OpenSSL[2]?

[1] [https://leanpub.com/ansible-for-devops](https://leanpub.com/ansible-for-
devops)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7589943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7589943)

